# Alright LJs, I need to start a garage vs. basement shop debate.



## CantBurn (Aug 30, 2010)

To start, I live in Woodstock, Illinois. I have a two car garage and a full, unfinished basement. I have done some projects, but haven't established my "home" for my shop. I need some help with narrowing down which one should be the better choice. If you can, add any missed points, or enhance any that are already said. So, my basic comparison as of today.

*Weather*: As noted, northern Illinois, edge: *basement*

*Size*: Full, unfinished basement (all mine), wife would still like half of the garage, edge: *basement*

*Garage door*: transport large pieces of projects or lumber, edge: *garage*

*Dust*: Obviously both need a DC, but open the big door, fresh air, edge: *garage*

Now run with it, make me proud. Thanks for any help:


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Not so much on the fresh air thing with a garage, unless that garage has windows, or a back door to allow flow through ventilation, you would be amazed how poor ventilation in a garage can be…

I wish I had a basement for my shop honestly. I love my garage shop, mostly because a basement here this close to sea level would be an indoor swimming pool… But I must admit, the wife won't try parking her car in a basement workshop will she?


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Unless you plan on heating the garage I would go with the basement. Not only that but the garage will also get very hot in the summer and then you gotta deal with working in the heat…


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

If you don't have to share the basement with the wife by all means go with it. No really I could never see myself in a basement shop. I enjoy the outdoors and the fresh air way to much and I don't like being under ground until it is time. I like to pull my tools outside to work on projects. I like not having to have lights on all the time and using the natural light. I like to go back and forth between yard work and building projects. I work on cars, projects, gardening, smoking meat, and BBQing. I have a fridge, TV, coffee maker, couch, lounge chair, what else do you need, well I could use a Nuker. Well anyways, I could and would never give up the garage.


----------



## CantBurn (Aug 30, 2010)

Ha, all good points. See, it only took the replies to find a difference of opinion. Am I possibly over-thinking the potential issue of moving large pieces in and out of the basement?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, maybe I'm a little jaded in my recomendation because my garage is in my basement, but I have had my shop in my garage for 30 years and I'm in the process of building my woodshop in my basement. I hate working in the cold and heat, but mainly it's the humidity issue. In the past I have just done all my work in the garage, but that work was mostly NOT wood working. And, I'll still do my welding and metal working and mechanical projects in the garage along with painting so I can get the fumes out easier. But, I want my woodshop in the basement where it's airconditioned and dehumidified. As far as getting big projects in and out I just have to install a double door between the basement and the garage and then I can just roll stuff right through the garage to the outside. If I didn't have this situation, I still think I would want my shop in the basement as long as I could come up with a way to get projects in and out. Fume and odor control is more of an issue than you might think, and needs to be dealt with, but that can be done.

I'm in south central Tennessee, by the way. Very hot and humid in the summer, 12" snow on the ground right now and cold.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I tried once having a workshop in my basement. I had a walk in basement, I built a partition wall to keep the two areas separated. I put heavy plastic on ceilings and walls to keep the dust contained. I also had a dust collection system . Every time I stained or painted something the odor would carry upstairs ! Dust was also dragged upstairs at times. I would never try that again ! I prefer my small shop away from house. Easier to carry material into shop and easier to carry projects OUT after they are completed. A lot of times I am working just outside the door (I like being outside).


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

That heat thing is a real problem for the garage/detached shop. I use my garage and it works pretty well. My garage has an attic fan in it, so air circulation is awesome when I run it. I also run it when I finish stuff in the garage to help control odors fromt the garage getting into the house.

I have used a space heater in the garage to help heat it. But, for the most part, from November to the end of February, the garage is mostly unused as a quality shop area. Ouch.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

okay a little dust from here 
you say she want half of the garage and your basement is all for you
why don´t you make it as a divided shop
as follow:
long boards cut in shorter length in the garage ….....easyer to move to basement later 
and have most of the lumber store in there 
consider to have second jointer/thicknessplaner in there too….just to roughsize it 
consider to have a finishboot in there too ….no smell in the house 
the rest in the basement but then you have to deal with no noise when the other in the 
fammely want´s to see television or sleep :-(
but then again no problem if you go the slippery road of handtools

good luck
Dennis


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Even with a good DC and an air filtration system, some dust will still go upstairs to the living quarters with a basement shop. That is not sufficient reason to not use the basement, but you should know that. I've moved from the garage to the basement and now I use my shop year round. When in the garage, the summer heat was almost as bad as the winter cold.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Figured I would chime in here as well. I have a basement and it can be a bit of a hassle getting some larger pieces into the shop, but considering I have better control of the temp and humidity in the basement I would not trade it. If you have a walk out basement it is pretty easy. Since you have the option of th eentire basement I would certainly think about that, I only have a section. 
This being said I do use a section of the garage for storage of sheet goods and some unmilled wood. I need to organize it a little better (as my wife is constantly reminding me). I keep a set of saw horses in there and a nice straightedge cutting trask so I can cut sheet goods down to size before bringing them into the shop. I also do most of my spray on finishes in the garage These are mostly on smaller items.

Good Luck with the decision and I look forward to the virtual tour once you are in place.

CtL


----------



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

I love my basement shop, warm in the winter and cool in the summer. Its also very easy to control my own climate in my shop. (humidity, temperature) I also have lots of access to electric.  the houses main is nearby for lots and lots of juice (power). My 30×50 addition we are putting up this spring will give lots more room and some big windows to let some of mother natures pier light into the shop.


----------



## arevee (Jan 11, 2011)

My shop is in my basement right now, but I would love to have a detached shop area, everything goes in my shop goes down about 8 steps and into my back cellar area, everything that leaves goes up a flight of stairs into my kitchen and out the front door. almost all of my tools are portable only because of this. I have a 2hp dc but some dust still makes its way ustairs, and I have a seperate area in my basement for finishing but the fumes still make it upstairs also. So I would definitly go to the garage, there is electric heaters and window a/c units for comfort. and maybe you could take over her half a little bit at a time.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Basement gets my vote. Better heat/cool control. I live in SE Tennessee. I have a garage/basement combo with central heat and AC. Overhead door allows for large pieces and lumber.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

While both have their advantages and disadvantages, in your case I would be inclined to use the basement for a dedicated workshop. Being that that basement isn't considered a shared space it allows you to set things up without having to move things around as in a shared space. The garage could have an assembly area for those large projects that would need more room for assembly without having to move things around every time for the wife to use the garage.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

CantBurn,
Great subject matter.
I love having my shop in the garage. Ease of materials in and out, lot's of windows, plenty of cross circulation, as I have a back door to the garage also. No dust in the house. No vapors in the house. No jockeying finished projects up the stairs, nicking them and the walls to boot.
My solution for the cold:
I quit woodworking Nov.1st to May 1st and hide in FL. (Great to be retired) We do come back for the Christmas holidays, and if I want to do something, I have a furnace off the ceiling for occasional work, as the garage is not insulated.
Oh yea, all of my machines are on wheels, so I can position them for the project I'm working on, and still put 2 cars in there when needed. (See my shop)
I live in Libertyville, IL in the summer, so heat and humidity can be an issue.

There are plus's and minus's for both I guess.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Noise from a basement shop would certainly be a factor. My son-in-law's dad has a basement shop, and his wife complains about the racket from his machines. He also has a heck of time getting sheet goods and raw stock down the stairs (their basement has no outside entrance, and everything has to come into the house through the kitchen to get down the stairs).

My shop is in the garage, which is under our living room. LOML doesn't complain, but she gets concerned when things are too quiet!

In a perfect world, my shop would be a separate building connected to the garage via a breezeway.

-Gerry


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

My shop is still in the basement. I have a 30*40 garage/outbuilding that is just waiting to be converted into a shop. If I had my way my shop would be in the garage. Bringing things in and taking them downstairs is just a real PAIN. Dust and noise control would not be as much a factor in the garage either. Just my 2cents.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

There are a couple of additional, and important, considerations that go beyond the discussion of garage vs basement.

If you are not certain that this is a home that you will live in for the rest of your life, home value and marketability become factors. A finished basement that adds living area to your home, especially bedrooms and bathrooms, adds significant value to your home and makes it more attractive to a wide range of potential buyers. A basement workshop would likely be neutral, or perhaps negative in these respects.

If you insulate your garage, and add heat & AC, this will be a plus for value and marketability. It would be a good workshop and propestive buyers could easily see it as a garage rather than a workshop.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I have the pleasure of having a tall (for 1830) ceiling in the basement and cellar doors, but still choose the woodshop (not garage) over the basement.

Besides the snakes down there, I can work outside with no dust floating around the house, no noise waking up my early-to-bed wife, and more room for longer stock. Maybe I'm naturally inclined to the cold because I was out working in -5 degree temps for an hour or so last night.

One more thing to consider-I've already seen probably a half dozen posts on here about routers burning up, electric frying, and metal that was clipped off by a planer smoldering in the corner. If, God forbid, one of those things were to happen out in the wood shop, I would lose my equipment and stock. But heck, I have insurance on my outbuildings. If the same were to happen inside… Well.. I don't even want to think of what would happen.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Dan-"... snakes down there …".

Wow … hadn't thought of that as a way to keep SWMBO from 'borrowing' tools!

-Gerry


----------



## saucer (May 1, 2010)

I have an outside shop that i use when the temperature is ok to work and when it's bad i go to the basement and use my lathe. So i have the best of both worlds. But at the end of the day i like being outside. So which every one you choose have fun with it, we are only on this earth for a little while.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

@Gerry- Yeah, when I moved in, I found a 4' corn snake in the basement. In October, we returned from a romantic weekend getaway to find a 3 footer that had crawled up through the hole for the baseboard heat pipe and was on the living room floor. Snakes outside = expected and welcomed. Snakes inside = soon to be dead.

As for keeping the wife away from my tools.. I have a cheap set out on the front porch for her and all my good stuff is out in the shop where I have "secret projects" that she can't see. Don't know how long that ruse will last…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Gerry
just get her a set of deasen handtools every DIY have and make her a beautyfull closed tooltote
for it …..fancy the tote with some girlcolour and a few things she like painted on it as well
and I´m sure she will preciate it 
and if you deliver on a friday at the dinner …....well I gess the rest of the weekend will
bee one big reward for you ….LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## woodcompass (Jan 17, 2011)

I have done both. Gotta say the garage. Safer for the home environment on many levels. Yep, better to go garage!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Dan-I know what you mean about not expecting snakes inside.

One fine Spring day a couple of years ago, my cell phone rang … it was my wife, who never calls me at work. She was freaking out because the cats had a 3-footer corralled in the 2nd floor master bath. By the time I got home, we couldn't find it (lazy cats!). The next day, it turned up between the screen and the sliding window in the bathroom. She called an exterminator who was happy to come over and re-locate it to his garden.

We'll never know for sure, but we think it came up in the laundry basket … she had sheets air-drying out on the clothes line that day, and I suspect the snake just crawled into the basket. At least, that's what I told her probably happened.

-Gerry


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

I've had both and both had there advantages, I prefer a seperate shop.
Basement Pros
It will be warmer, but mine still got to cold to finish properly.
Easier to get going
Cons:
Access was a pain, I learned how to make projects in sections (dont ask me about a countertop)
DUST, no way around it, even with a DC system, which by the way makes more NOISE.
FUMES, again no way around it
NOISE, My kids were young at the time and with a day job, I couldnt put in late hours.
Ventilation is more difficult in a basement and in the summer if you open the windows you'll get more humidity in a basement.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

It's not an absolute. Each has its pros and cons. Best thing to do-IMHO-is to understand the pros and cons of EACH, and then decide which works best for YOU.

I think it's covered pretty well, starting on page 2, here


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Gerry-
I can see how the snakes would thrive in the basement- a 180 year old farm house tends to have mice. I rescued a 5 month old kitten from where I used to work when I first moved in and within a week, I had 2 half-eaten mice bodies on the floor. As for snakes.. well I have a 90 lb, 8 month old Rottie for that now ^_^


----------



## FumblesWithTools (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello CantBurn. I also live in Northern Illinois. We recently moved our workshop from a two car garage to a full basement in a new house so I know what you're going through. Between the two the basement has worked out better, although I wholeheartedly agree with TheDane's idea of a perfect world!

At our old house the garage was dedicated to the workshop and the cars stayed outside. Then we bought a motorcycle. The garage started to get crowded and the woodworking suffered. Now I can park my car in the garage and I don't have to worry about snow blowing on my table saw everytime I open the garage door.

What else… noise in the house isn't an issue since my husband and I are both woodworkers. We have a pretty intense dust collection system to keep dust under control.

I initially had concerns about bringing sheet goods and large stock downstairs. Early on we thought about creating a hidden pass through for sheet goods from the room above. Fortunately we discovered that 4×8 sheets of plywood easily fit down the stairs so that crisis was averted. clieb91 already described our other "plan b" which was to store the big pieces in the garage and cut them down before bringing them to the basement. Our neighbor's kids are always looking for odd jobs so when we've picked up a big load of plywood or lumber they're happy to lug it downstairs for us.

When our shop was in the garage, I worried about security all the time. It was a nice area, but when the garage door was open we had a *lot* of rubberneckers. Thankfully nothing happened, but it was always in the back of my mind that someone would see all the tools and start planning a heist. Almost as bad, our neighbors decided we were open for business and would stop by and drop hints about bookshelves, etc. One of the nice things about the basement shop is the privacy. When our electrician installed the lighting, he commented that the window well was lit up like an airport. I responded that I'd rather the neighbors suspected a grow house then a woodworking shop!

One last comment. We moved our tools out of the garage before putting our last house on the market. The garage was fully insulated with finished walls and floor. There were plenty of electrical outlets and a whole wall of cabinets with counters. The garage looked fabulous and we thought it would add to the value of the home and help sell the house. Our real estate agent didn't share our optimism and sadly, she was right.

Good luck, whatever you do.


----------



## CantBurn (Aug 30, 2010)

Honestly, I had been leaning towards the basement. I needed some additional brains to fill in any of my blanks, and I think it has worked. Dennis and another suggested something I hadn't thought of, and its both simply brilliant and brilliantly simplistic. Using the garage for rough or "size" cuts is perfect. I will also finish the basement someday, but its a big basement and I can always frame-in a good size shop in the basement later. Thank you all.


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

My shop is in the garage by default; our basement is a finished family room/office space so moving the shop in was out of the question. The good news is that since it's an attached garage under the house, it stays around 75F in the summer; the bad news is that the garage stays about 40F in the winter. It pretty much kills any attempts to go out after work on week days; by the time it warms up it's too late to start anything.

One of the biggest advantages is that if I'm cutting something like MDF or particle board I can just wheel the saw out the door. No dust inside as long as I remember to close the windows on the back of the house. (That mistake only happens once…just ask my wife)


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I use both.

I have a tablesaw, jointer and planer in the garage, everything else in the basement. It works for me, but I don't do large projects.

I reinforced the steps going into the basement. I didn't want the steps to give out when I'm moving a tool in or out.

I use a dust collector and 2 air cleaners in the basement. I clean up as soon as I make a mess. The noise has not been an issue.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Basement- just listen to your wife when she tells you the corner cupboard you've been working on for 3 months is too big to fit up the steps.

Lew


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Interesting topic as I am now faced with exactly this choice right now. We are moving into our first house and it has a two car garage and a complete, unfinished basement. I have staked out an area in the basement for my shop. I chose this for a few reasons. One, I own a few motorcycles and a couple of cars that need to be in a garage (I have to liquidate some of them!). So taking that space would not be a good idea right now. I like the idea of being in a realtively climate-controlled area. I just moved to Massachusetts, and today when I was at the house, the garage was dang cold! Also, the electrical service is in the same area of the basement, so getting the small amount of power tools I own powered up will not be difficult. Since I am primarily a hand tool user, I am not too concerned with noise. I do have concerns about dust collection, so I will need to work out that one for when I do fire up a machine that makes dust. But I plan to use those very little. For me, the choice of where to put the shop was pretty easy, it really boiled down to the climate issue. Good luck with your shop!


----------



## Robinson (Jan 11, 2011)

I had this discussion with myself a while back and I still wish that the building where I put the woodshop (little over 1400 sq.ft. and could be over 2500 sq.ft.) was closer to the house or even attached (It is almost 400' from the house). Much of the basics of the decision process depends on the choices available. I don't actually have a garage, at least not attached to the house. I do have a nice dry 36'x40' basement under part of the house. Getting down to reality in my case I probably wouldn't use a basement shop much for several reasons. My wife and I talked a number of times about a woodshop in the basement but the basement does not have a single window in it and as a thickly stoned house windows would be a lot of work. I have some fairly strong issues with claustrophobia and lengthy stays in such a location simply would not happen. I also tend to work on larger stuff most of the time. To some extent my woodshop is also a construction shop. Even though my current woodshop is fairly large and could be larger I enjoy opening up a big door and working outside-ish in nice weather. I built a simple enclosed unit that sits on a trailer to haul one of my antique tractors (1947 Farmall Cub) to tractor shows and then when unloaded at a show we camp in the trailer. I call it the gypsy wagon. I built it outside of the shop door. I simply could not have done that in a basement shop. That was a couple of years ago and now I want to do some additional work on it. I also want to do some remodeling of the inside of our old 24' travel trailer. It won't fit in the basement  but it will park next to the current shop door in the shade of a couple of nice trees. Everybody's circumstances are different and one size never fits all. 
The temperature thing was heavily considered in the process but I finally decided that I just didn't want to work in a cave.  Just me… I have lawn chairs outside of the shop and a small porch where I can even sit if it is raining a little if I like. I can look out the fairly ample windows at any time in any direction and see horses (about 20 on the farm right now and a half dozen at the neighbors pasture) grazing and playing. No, I won't be going underground.  Much of the answer to the heating and cooling problem is insulation, and more insulation and keeping things tight in hot or cold times. Some solar heating is in the plan.
This woodshop is in what I built back in 1976 as a store building for our business and it lends itself well as a shop.
Back to the claustrophobia thing, it has a 24'x24' area of cathedral ceiling in the middle which not only makes turning long boards easier it just makes the whole thing feel much more open and large. I like open and large. I am sitting here typing this in a lazyboy on a laptop in a 1040 sq.ft. living room with a lot of glass. No, cozy can be nice but I want to be able to look out and see a mile.  The basement will remain mostly storage…


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

With little kids I have an issue with noise in my basement workshop as often any time in the shop is when they are sleeping.


----------



## jspelbring (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm also in Illinois, though quite a bit south of you. I've did the basement shop first. I wound up taking over our (very) old detached garage, and I'm much happier there. Issues that I had as a basement dweller:
Noise
Dust
Uneven floors
Bad layout (support poles and jacks inconveniently placed)
Smell (finishing)
Access (we do have a trap door and stairs on the front porch that lead to the basement, but it was still a pain to move things in and out)

For my garage shop, I basically gutted the building, replaced the roof trestles so that i could get more height - cathedral. I had a separate electric service installed, and to keep me comfy, I installed a PTAC Heater/AC unit (think hotel room).

Other than still wanting more space, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## wstokes (Mar 20, 2009)

I strongly prefer having a basement shop for many of the reasons already stated:

-we just got 4-5" of heavy wet snow last night. Snow is being being dragged into and out of my work shop since it's in the basement. 

-while I don't love being under ground, the basement is nice and cool in the summer and fairly warm in winter actually.

-I have a LOT more space because I'm in the basement and no cars get parked in my way.

-I don't have to waste time moving tools around constantly. The more time I can spend actually working wood the better. 

-Humidity in a basement isn't perfect either but it is more controllable. I insulated all my pipes this past fall to avoid condensation on the cold water pipes. I'm hoping that helps with humidity even more next summer.

-Getting stuff into and out of the basement is a little tricky. I have a long stairway, but then a quick turn and another turn at the top of the stairs. This has made it necessary to build 99.9% of a few projects, then do the last step (e.g. attaching the top) when I'm upstairs. This has not been a big deal thus far. If it proves necessary I suppose I could some day add a stairs from the basement directly outside but for now I'm avoiding doing this.

-Getting rough cut lumber into the basement shop is also a little tricky but I found a simple solution: pop open the small window and shoot the boards right through. Works like a charm.

-FYI it is possible to get big heavy equipment into a basement. The biggest thing thus far was my Saw Stop contractors saw with case iron wings. We basically wrapped a rope around the box, then slowly slid it down the stairs. Of cours getting it back out of the basement some day would be challenging. Getting other equipment (miter saw, lunchbox planer, benchtop jointer, dust collector, etc.) down to the basement hasn't been a problem, although I'm a little concerned how difficult it will be some day when I want to get a real (>= 14") bandsaw down there.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Snakes In A Shop* sure sounds like a natural sequel to *Snakes In A Plane*. I really think we should have a BIG Hollywood movie about WW! LOL!

Anyway, my vote is for my detached 24×30 metal garage. I think all the points made earlier about fire hazards, dust, fumes, access, and noise favor a detached shop. I have to put up with the 100F heat in the summer in south Texas, but who says that WW has to be a 365day/year hobby?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone have knowledge of window air conditioners ?
Is there a size that would cool a workshop/garage with 700 sq.ft and 10 ft. ceilings ? 110v.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

If kids are in your future and you have a basement shop, your wife will decide for you that you suddenly love hand tools. Depending on just how close the garage is, she still might make that decision for you. Nap times and early bed times are not things to take lightly.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Jim C*:

Here's the math on how to figure your BTU needs, for a/c:

http://www.ehow.com/how_5367013_calculate-btu-requirements.html


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Neil,
Thanks, With 670 sq. ft., I need 25,000 BTU's. Looks like there are plenty of window units available at that size.
Looks like I'm gonna be cool this July in Chicago, although I think these beasts require 20 amps and my breakers are all at 15 amps.
I looked up 12,500 BTU units (thinking I could run two and reduce amp draw) and Fridgadaire claims it will cool 640 ft.
Yet the ehow calc. says 25000 BTU to cool 670 sq. ft. Who's right?
(Don't mean to hijack this thread)


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

+1 on the basement shop. Maybe if I didn't ever park cars in the garage it would be an option, but after last snow storm in Iowa, I have a mini lake from the snow pack hanging on the cars wheel well. The only complaint I have about basement shop would be finish smells. Depending on what you use (lacquer is bad!) it can be nuisance for sure. I have pretty good dust collection and notice some around the up stairs but with 2 boys, 2-3 dogs and a cat, it is hard to tell who is making the most mess.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a basement shop and no garage - townhouse. It is a very cramped space and the only way in and out is up the stairs - so heavier items like jointers, 15" planers, cabinet saws are not considered. All finishing smells, even with a fan in the small basement window, go through the the house - especially at night. Noise is a serious problem. Sawdust, even with dust collection is an issue throughout.

Even if I had to put a wood stove in a garage for the winter months, it would be safer, cleaner, quieter in a garage. The car can tough it out in the weather - they have for the last 30 years.

Very good discussion-


----------



## woodjewelry (Jun 9, 2010)

My garage is too cold to work in in the winter, so I move in to the basement until it floods in the spring time when the snow melts, then I move back in to the garage. At least I dont have snakes


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mark, I hope you don't have a lot of large equipment - would be hard on the back.


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

You may want to think about the noise you will make in the basement.


----------

